# For Sale - Martell Butcher Knife



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally after only about 7 (?) years comes the first Martell butcher knife! :biggrin:

Yeah I've wanted to make butcher knives for soooooo long I can't even remember when I had the first thought, likely way before I even started making knives. The reason for this is that one of my hobbies has been researching and collecting butcher knives/cleavers. I'm always on the lookout for something I haven't seen before or a pristine example of a nice pattern. Ebay used to be my friend. LOL

Since I started making knives I started looking at these old knives with a new eye and I see things I didn't see before. Profiles, patterns, grinds, handle shapes, etc. This got my mind working and thinking about what I could make but I always pushed this aside because I figured why make knives that are so obscure, they might not sell. :dontknow:

Then one night last week (at about 9:00pm) I just picked up an old throwaway blade (that's a knife that I had previously worked on and screwed up on the grinding) and drew a pattern onto the blade and started to go to town on the profile. After some time I had what you see below - a 7" butcher's knife.

Yes I did just jump right in and start work but the pattern I drew was something that I had been sitting on for years. It's a direct copy of a vintage Goodell's butcher knife pattern from 1930's or before. _*Note - Goodell Cutlery later became or merged with Chicago Cutlery _

The handle pattern is also from the same knife yet I added some vintage Forgecraft flair to it. I chose a simple unstabilized wood (African Blackwood) since this is similar to that of a premier option/upgrade of rosewood or cocobolo that would have been offered on pro models back in the day. Two nickel silver pins have been added to the hidden tang styled handle mostly for looks as I had seen this done on some old knives and liked the look.

The blade has been fully convex ground down to the very edge but then I added a slight bevel for ease of sharpening. This is a thin blade yet little flex will be experienced. And the heal has been rounded to help keep the blade from biting the user should the hand slip forward. 



I really like how this knife came out. It feels wonderful in my hand and is everything I had hoped that I could make it be. The only negative that I can say is that I made a mistake in picking up stainless when I had thought of (and intended it to be) a carbon blade. Oh well...maybe next time.

And speaking of next time, should you want one of these knives for yourself, I'd be more than happy to make one for you. :wink:



Stats...

Model - Butcher

Blade Length - 7.5 in (177mm)

Steel - CPM-154 (PM stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at widest point - belly curve) - 38mm

Handle - Vintage American Butcher Pattern

Handle Dimensions - 17mm x 25mm x 115mm

Handle Materials - African Blackwood (unstabilized) & nickel silver pins


*

Price - $375 

*Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.






Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Comments welcome - I'd LOVE to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lars (Mar 2, 2017)

Makes me think of my grandpa who was a butcher and how I would really love to see him try a knife like that..

Looks awesome from this hacks pow.. Congrats on your first butcher knive, Dave!

Lars


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Lars


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

SPF


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

*SOLD! *

I guess I was wrong about these not selling?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2017)

Dave I think you've got something here. Would love this in my hand working a packer brisket primal. Keep them coming. The shape of the handle looks classic but the material is modern. Good for you!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dave I think you've got something here. Would love this in my hand working a packer brisket primal. Keep them coming. The shape of the handle looks classic but the material is modern. Good for you!




Now THAT'S what I need to hear! 

What about carbon vs stainless?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Correction>

Blade Length - 7.5 in *7 *in (177mm)


----------



## guari (Mar 2, 2017)

Very pretty Dave, good stuff


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 2, 2017)

This was the first thread in a loonnnggg time where I just quick clicked and scrolled to see if a knife was still available. The knife buying rush! I thought I was over that. Missed it, this time....


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

guari said:


> Very pretty Dave, good stuff



Thanks!





Chuckles said:


> This was the first thread in a loonnnggg time where I just quick clicked and scrolled to see if a knife was still available. The knife buying rush! I thought I was over that. Missed it, this time....



Thanks Charlie, maybe I'll get ya next time around.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 2, 2017)

I love the looks of it Dave. I'll have to lurk and keep an eye out for a carbon version to pop up. 

You said it is a thin knife. Is it about as thick as your gyutos at the bevel?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Chuckles said:


> You said it is a thin knife. Is it about as thick as your gyutos at the bevel?




Damn I didn't think to mic the thickness. Sitting here I'd guess that it might be ever so slightly thicker behind the edge and that's only because it's convex. The edge itself might be as thin as I could barely get a bevel on it holding around 10 deg. 

These could easily be made thicker and maybe even thinner. I'd have the best shot at making thinner using O1 because I have thinner stock for that.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Now THAT'S what I need to hear!
> 
> What about carbon vs stainless?



This was a really cool looking knife, I echo MB comment. Carbon would be my preference, I bet it'd get an awesome patina from being exclusively used in protein.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Carbon would be my preference, I bet it'd get an awesome patina from being exclusively used in protein.




I'm thinking the same thing T. I was even thinking about getting some carbon that patinas real nice and dark - I love that!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

More options for clients to choose from in addition to O1? That's good news I think


----------



## daveb (Mar 3, 2017)

You should do a kickstarter to get a batch going:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 3, 2017)

daveb said:


> You should do a kickstarter to get a batch going:doublethumbsup:



Definitely. Make sure to combine it with a classy greyscale movie of bearded men in lumber jack shirts musing about 'the good old days' from before they were born. Be sure to mention: 
-'traditions'
-'going back to the roots'
-'simpler products from simpler times'
-'made to last'
-'don't make them like this anymore'

Add close-up slow motion shots of the knife cutting & slicing random cuts of meat... sprinkle some random shots of extreme sparks while grinding in a darkened room, and voila. Hipstergasm.


----------



## daveb (Mar 3, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Hipstergasm.



The word I've been looking for.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2017)

Hipstergasm = Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



BTW, if I were to do a kickstarter I'd likely be the first loser ever there because 1) I have rotten luck and 2) I couldn't do the hipster crap movie and all that stuff they do.


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Definitely. Make sure to combine it with a classy greyscale movie of bearded men in lumber jack shirts musing about 'the good old days' from before they were born. Be sure to mention:
> -'traditions'
> -'going back to the roots'
> -'simpler products from simpler times'
> ...



:spitcoffee: :goodpost:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 3, 2017)

We have been talking about these since ECG's still took place at Warren's. Glad to see the first one roll out of the shop. Looks great.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2017)

JohnnyChance said:


> We have been talking about these since ECG's still took place at Warren's. Glad to see the first one roll out of the shop. Looks great.




Dude! I was hoping that you'd catch this. Not exactly as we talked about but it's in the ballpark. I want to do more styles/types still.


----------

